# Red leuc!



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

OMG it is real! The red leuc is out there and it is so beautiful, I would love to get my hands on these!


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/wanted/41810-wanted-red-leucs.html

That's a photoshop frog, there is some discussion about it in the posted link


----------



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

This may be a possible fake, but locals of Venezuela claim there are such red leucs. I heard about this from DCreptiles and found a picture of such a thing on some website in the UK.


----------



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

Sorry for the double post but there are such thing as green leucs though, so there is a possibility of red leucs. I'm not saying the pic is real but there could be if that's what the locals claim. In India they discovered a new monkey that the locals talked about for centuries but it was not recorded as a new sub-species until recently. There are many morphs we don't know about, there are many new darts to discover as well. Here are some pics of the green leuc. Last one isa green leuc with a standard one.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

I've heard stories in the past about red leucs as well, but never seen a real pic. Pictures are worth a thousand words as they say....although photoshop makes that even questionable. I've never heard of green leucs, although I have seen and heard of green footed leucs.


----------



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

Saurian.net talks about the green leuc in their page on standard leucs. I don't think they're all that pretty but green leucs are real, but not that green. Oh yeah, guess that pic is fake, at least we have chocolates, bandeds, standards, and greens for now. lol. Wish it was real though, who knows maybe there is such a thing hiding in the Amazon jungle.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

I have seen several frogs labeled as green leucs that look suspiciously like hybrids with auratus. The patterns more resemble that of auratus then leucs. Look at the one I found claimed as a "rare green leuc" while searching google.

http://www.gadygady.pl/foto/plazy/maxi/leucomelas green.jpg

I don't doubt that other colors might exist, but I don't think they are in the hobby.


----------



## rollei (Jun 4, 2009)

That pattern is 100% Auratus and that picture is 100% photoshopped. I've actually seen the original picture where the leuc is yellow.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

kingnicky101 said:


> Sorry for the double post but there are such thing as green leucs though, so there is a possibility of red leucs. I'm not saying the pic is real but there could be if that's what the locals claim. In India they discovered a new monkey that the locals talked about for centuries but it was not recorded as a new sub-species until recently. There are many morphs we don't know about, there are many new darts to discover as well. Here are some pics of the green leuc. Last one isa green leuc with a standard one.


If you look at the other pics of that supposed green leuc on that site it will make a bit more sense. At certain angles the frog on the left has a green hue to it, but in most angles it is yellow with green feet. I think that it is pictured in poor lighting in most of the shots. It does go to show you how orange that one on the right is though.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I swear that all of these "morphs" of Leucs, beyond the nominat, fine spot and banded - seem to be caused by coloring getting enhanced or washed out.

Are "Chocolate Leucs" actually present in nature? Or is it a coloring scheme that only started once they got to captivity?

Officially - there seems to be 3 types of Leucs (cited above).

Unofficially? Do any of these actually have a population in the wild?

s


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Since the chocolates are a recessive gene, it could be possible for them to occur in the wild, but they are not a separate population. I think the only populations in captivity are the main 3.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Im going to have to agree with Scott, don't believe the hype.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

ive also seen a few times people saying that the fine spots arent a real "morph" either. and the green and blue legs are just genes present in certain bloodlines of the standards right?


----------



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

There are real green leucs according to Pat Nabors information. Also chocolate leucs, and banded leucs do occur in the wild. Read this page on Pat's website, it mentions green leucs. I'm not saying we ae going to be able to get any anytime soon, but they certainly exist. There are also green footed leucs which are a different thing, I saw a few at the Havre De Grace show a while back.

Poison Dart Frogs Poison Arrow Frogs Dart Frogs & Poison Arrow Dart Frogs Terrarium Animals from Saurian Enterprises, Inc.


----------



## dendrobateobsessd (Jan 24, 2009)

There are currently 4 actual morphs of leucs in the hobby which are fine spot, bg banded, standard, and green footed. The chocolate morph was simply created thrugh line breeding those leucs who held a certain recessive gene. I do not doubt at all that green leucs exist, the fact is that they simply are not in the hobby. The fine spotted morph was not created in captivity and neither was the green footed morph, they are both from their own different locales and should not be bred w/ other leuc morphs.


----------



## alxamorales (Jun 14, 2009)

I know about the green footed leucs but is it possible that somehow that this trait somehow carried over to produce a leucomelas that is green all over to acclimate to a certain environment in the forest? Just a theory.


----------



## yumpster (May 22, 2009)

I wouldn't be too surprised if there were many variations of leucs out there that we don't know about, but I honestly can't think of a more attractive combination than the one we are all used to. It's stunning in my opinion.


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

Red and Black would be cool. Maybe with a Nike Swoosh down the side?? Classic Jordan Luecemela!!!


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Jellyman said:


> Red and Black would be cool. Maybe with a Nike Swoosh down the side?? Classic Jordan Luecemela!!!


Haha!

If all these rumours are true and they do really exsist in the wild, then one day they will be in the hobby...

Until then you just have to wonder and wait...

There are soo many different species in the hobby anyway so i dont see it being to hard haha

Richie


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

dendrobateobsessd said:


> There are currently 4 actual morphs of leucs in the hobby which are fine spot, bg banded, standard, and green footed. The chocolate morph was simply created thrugh line breeding those leucs who held a certain recessive gene. I do not doubt at all that green leucs exist, the fact is that they simply are not in the hobby. The fine spotted morph was not created in captivity and neither was the green footed morph, they are both from their own different locales and should not be bred w/ other leuc morphs.


 It's my understanding that the fine-spotted luecs are line bred. I hope someone with more knowledge can shed some light on the subject.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Found another one for ya KingNicky!


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

Philsuma said:


> Found another one for ya KingNicky!



LMFAO wow PHil wow... lol


----------



## chadfarmer (Nov 2, 2008)

buying the picture might be cheaper


----------



## Nate (Jan 5, 2009)

Heh, a pretty simple photoshop fake but it's cool.


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

I think this would be an amazing frog lol


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

nobody liked the purple morph? lol


----------



## d-prime (Sep 29, 2008)

nathan said:


> I think this would be an amazing frog lol


http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_gtPxvjD4-...s400/atelopus-frog+purple++holy+shit!!!!!.jpg


----------

